# V-Box or Dump Insert with salter



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi guys,

We will need to have a better salting system for next year and I needed some advice. We don't have any system of getting a V-Box off a truck easily, and we don't have any current storage place and don't really want to pay $100 a month for one. We will be taking garbage away for some condo units and want to take it to a transfere station run by the city instead of a private transfer station but the city place does not allow unloading by hand except during certain hours. The dump insert would take care of this problem, but it would also be extra weight on the truck all summer. We won't be doing much except the garbage as far as dumping needs go.

For the winter, a V-Box looks like it could be a better salter then a dump insert attachment, and we will be doing about 3 to 4 yards a night with it. I have heard good things about the dump insert, but am still worried about it not salting as well.

What would you do in this situation? Downeaster SS Dump Insert with spreader or a Stainless Steel V-Box. We will be leasing, so price doesn't really matter that much as we won't be paying out of our pockets and both of these are expensive anyway.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I would suggest this, I like the dump inserts, I am on my second which is a Downester, but look at getting a dump hoist for the bed of the truck, I have seen people use those and reinforce the bed for dumping more! Could do that under a grand! Start looking for a spreader now, can get great deals with people trying to sell for money for summer equipment! then you have a dump that doesn't add much weight and can handle the weight and the spreader all for a lot less than an insert!
For the spreader you can rig up a chain fall on a wooden structure. I have seen people have them hanging from trees!

Or collect trash in your truck and find someplace to put a dumpster at the place you collect or another site and unload it by hand into the dumpster and have the company empty the dumpster weekly!

Just some thoughts


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Is a dump hoist the type of thing that dumps your actual bed? I have never looked into one, but because we are leasing I don't think it would be practical. 

I thought this would be a good time to look due to it being the end of the season as well. 

I don't think we would be able to leave a container on site anywhere, but that is something I will look into for another site, didn't think of that. 

Did you compare the downeaster to the Truckcraft and ez-dumper?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Can't remember where you are in Toronto, but next year I can store it for you. We are moving this year though. I also have tractors and forklifts to help you remove it.

Let me know what kind of price you get on the downeaster with SS and where.

I would like to get one for next year. I don't like vboxes because then you can't see out the back window very well. And I drive my truck daily.

I'd rather just lift the dump and power washer under it.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Scarborough Pickering Border.

Thanks for the offer, I am personally leaning towards the insert though.

Downeaster from Kooy Brothers is $7995 with the salter
Truckcraft from Ashots is $9995 with their deicer

Visability is a factor I really didn't think of and agree that the V-box messes with that.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I am also considering getting a dump insert and salter. I have had a V box in my truck and did not like it. It really slows you down as my places are not lit well at night. We might get a deal on 3, or drive south of the border.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Downeaster from Kooy Brothers is $7995 with the salter
> Visability is a factor I really didn't think of and agree that the V-box messes with that.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Jon This is the way I would go, I am going to sell my snowex 8000 and buy a dump insert. No storage and u can see out the back plus hold more salt. Do a serch on the internet for a insert called Maxi Dumper they also have a salt spreader you hang on the tailgate. About the same US dollars but are rated at 10,000 pounds

Good Luck Mike


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks,

I just emailed them, but I couldn't tell if they came in SS.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

cet said:


> I am also considering getting a dump insert and salter. I have had a V box in my truck and did not like it. It really slows you down as my places are not lit well at night. We might get a deal on 3, or drive south of the border.


How much do you save by driving south?


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Scarborough Pickering Border.
> 
> Thanks for the offer, I am personally leaning towards the insert though.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm in Brooklin. We are moving farms this summer so I can't store stuff. But the offer is always there next summer when we get re-settled.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks, I think we will most likely go for the Downeaster.

We bought our Blizzard 810 from the dealer in Rochester. He was a really nice guy but screwed up on the hoses and we bent a ram that was $400 to fix, that if Kooy had screwed up they would have fixed for free. That was an issue that we have not talked to him about yet.

We paid $5000 installed (all in) and got it done right away which we could not get from anyone in Ontario. (we got our contracts late)

The CA dollar at the time was 86cents to US. A new 810 here was $7200-7400 installed plus GST and Pst.

We also bought a sno-way 6 cubic foot salter for $800. (one year old)

You have to pay tax at the border though...

Jon


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Thanks, I think we will most likely go for the Downeaster.
> 
> We bought our Blizzard 810 from the dealer in Rochester. He was a really nice guy but screwed up on the hoses and we bent a ram that was $400 to fix, that if Kooy had screwed up they would have fixed for free. That was an issue that we have not talked to him about yet.
> 
> ...


I got my western from Walker Equipment. But I don't know if they carry dump inserts,

How much salt does an insert carry compared to a Vbox in a short bed?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

crazymike said:


> I got my western from Walker Equipment. But I don't know if they carry dump inserts,
> 
> How much salt does an insert carry compared to a Vbox in a short bed?


Vbox in a short bed your only going to be able to handle a yard or less, Insert you can probably do 1 3/4 or less. 
In my 8' I can handle about 3 yards of sand.

I did compare inserts. I had an older EZ-Dumper so I looked at ez-dumper then Bri-Mar and Downeaster. The downeaster is built better a lot stronger. They are all the same design the Downeaster just built and formed better and will last longer. I would suggest not going with the stainless. I understand the point but not worth the extra money, just go with the regular. The salt won't corroide it as bad as you think as long as you take care of it!
For a price Point I got my 8ft from the factory for 1995.00 you can probably call and order it from them!

Good Luck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Is that your only thing against Stainless? (the price)

I really worry about salt corrosion and we plan on keeping this for many years, so we don't mind paying more for something that will last longer.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

The EZ-Dumper I had before my Downeaster was 5+ years old and had been used for salt every winter in NH and rust was not an issue, The problem was the floor from so much being dropped into the floor rounded out where not supported, just the metal wearing. You are going to incapacitate the metal before you get rusting through. I sold it to someone else that was going to take a sheet and weld so the floor was flat again.

I personally would say the stainless isn't worth it


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Could you weld in supports beforehand? Or would that add to much weight?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Pristine PM ltd said:


> Could you weld in supports beforehand? Or would that add to much weight?


It wouldn't make sense. It is just the way metal is, some heavy loads were dropped in the EZ Dumper. It is just what happens, over time on a stainless it would do the same thing. Just from the loads and all that, Garbage wouldn't do it, it tooks alot of large rock and wood that dented the floor up.
Take the dive, you will be happy! 
There are a few on Ebay now!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

NEUSWEDE said:


> It wouldn't make sense. It is just the way metal is, some heavy loads were dropped in the EZ Dumper. It is just what happens, over time on a stainless it would do the same thing. Just from the loads and all that, Garbage wouldn't do it, it tooks alot of large rock and wood that dented the floor up.
> Take the dive, you will be happy!
> There are a few on Ebay now!


I wasn't able to find any dump inserts on ebay but maybe I wasn't searching with the right terms.

I like the price you paid for your spreader though. I'm not interested in stainless as I won't be keeping this in my truck during the summer. I will store it off the truck in summer months and can paint it every season.

Was the price you paid with the salting attachment?


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

crazymike said:


> I wasn't able to find any dump inserts on ebay but maybe I wasn't searching with the right terms.
> 
> I like the price you paid for your spreader though. I'm not interested in stainless as I won't be keeping this in my truck during the summer. I will store it off the truck in summer months and can paint it every season.
> 
> Was the price you paid with the salting attachment?


All the auctions ended keep checking back for keywords "dump insert" "Ez dumper"

I paid 1995 for just the dump insert and someone local had the spreader attachment used for 1100, so for about 3100 I have something I can use year round and storing the spreader takes up no room at all. I might sell my spreader and upgrade to the stainless model spreader in the fall!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

crazymike said:


> How much do you save by driving south?


For one it might not be worth it but for three might be different. 4evergreenlawns posted his was $5300 US and Pristine said his was $8000 Canadian, you would save atleast $2000 each. ROAD TRIPprsport


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

cet said:


> For one it might not be worth it but for three might be different. 4evergreenlawns posted his was $5300 US and Pristine said his was $8000 Canadian, you would save atleast $2000 each. ROAD TRIPprsport


4evergreenlawns had his shipped from Maine. So the drive might be more north. I got mine from the same place, but I am 45min away.

If a bunch of you want I can grab a few and haul them south or to a central location and you guys can get them and chip in on my costs. They are a little over 2K like 2040.00 I think was my total with tax.

I could probably handle like 3 or 4 in the back of my truck and then many more on my trailers. Would have to be before early april!


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

NEUSWEDE said:


> 4evergreenlawns had his shipped from Maine. So the drive might be more north. I got mine from the same place, but I am 45min away.
> 
> If a bunch of you want I can grab a few and haul them south or to a central location and you guys can get them and chip in on my costs. They are a little over 2K like 2040.00 I think was my total with tax.
> 
> I could probably handle like 3 or 4 in the back of my truck and then many more on my trailers. Would have to be before early april!


depending on the CDN dollar and my funds I have a large GN float trailer and I could help. But not until mid summer when I have funds for this project.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Insert on ebay, not mine just figured you guys might be interested!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Full...63700QQitemZ4622784977QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

good luck


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Is it easy to buy on ebay if you live far away? That seller said they wouldn't ship, but are there companies that will pick it up, ship it, and get it accross the border for a reasonable price?


----------

